# Tree sit established in our forest land!



## Crazycoon (Apr 25, 2007)

As of april 10th theres been an ongoing camp/treesit rockin out the forest in langford BC just a few miles west of Victoria. The effort is on to stop a fucking huuuuuge multi billion dollar development/golf course from expanding, by haulting the construction of a major fourleaf clover interchange in the middle of the sacred bear mountain, the protesters hope to rally support from the locals in the area and put the plug in this bullshit concreate jungle puking its tar infested gutz further into the raw forest lands. With two platforms already in the treez and many more to go, a ground camp and kitchen, wicked dumpsters scouted and almost no negetive input from the public, sucsess seems imminent.

Come out and climb! L


----------



## Sloth (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm in Vancouver and would like more information.
Sounds like fun.
Drinking and Pot OK?


----------



## bakerdoo (Apr 26, 2007)

i am going to be in vacouver in 2 weeks if its still going on i will come out there, do you have more info? I am not from the area so i might need some precise directions. I would love to make it, just let me know


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 26, 2007)

that sounds pretty badass. I would love to come out but my travels are on a deadline for now. 

the government is after me for money, SOMEBODY HELP!


----------



## Crazycoon (Apr 28, 2007)

Fucking rights! drinking pot ok, anything goes. Its pretty chill right now with not much people coming through. Ill try and dig up some more precise directions... -L-


----------



## Crazycoon (Apr 28, 2007)

http://treesit.blogspot.com/

Thats got it all, see ya in the trees....


----------



## JergoR (Apr 28, 2007)

I hope your message is heard n acted upon. I got detained at a tree sit camp protest when some kids destroyed machinery late in the eve and the next day police came and broke up the camp. About 20 or so pigs talking poisonous intimidation to make us confess but really it was probably some locals who heard our message. In the end those responsible are responsible for our failed attempt.
I love to show you support by showing up but can only offer you words at the moment.
Good luck putting an end to this outrage


----------



## skunkpit (Feb 14, 2008)

RAIDED
the zombie robot slime oozed over it with guns and quickly with bulldozers..
not enough people were livin out there
beautiful forest hunk.. 
uhg


----------

